# - nák, -nék



## francisgranada

Sziasztok, 

Egy korábbi topikban felmerült a -nák/-nék rag használata feltételes módban, 1. személyben. Gondolom, a téma mások számára is érdekes lehet. 

A kérdés az, hogy t.i. helyes-e mind a két forma egyes esetekben mit pl. _mondanák/mondanék_, _írnák/írnék_ ... és hogy nyelvjárási változatokról van-e e szó?


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> ... A magyar köznyelvben a tárgyatlan feltételes rag E/1-ben kizárólag -nék: ennék, innék,tudnék. A tudnák neve *nákolás*, és elég súlyos stigmát visel: ha egyébként nem vét hibát a beszélő, de nákol, azt az emberek többsége hiányos műveltségnek tekinti.
> 
> Korábban említettem, hogy én ezt logikus nyelvi fejleménynek tartom, és Nádasdi professzor is hajlik arra, hogy dialektikus elemnek tekintse és ne nyelvhelyességi kérdésnek. De kétségtelen, hogy a nákolás erősen megbélyegzett jelenség, akár csak a *suksükölés* (kijelentő módban: "Mán lássuk is a megoldást").
> 
> A nákolás azért más kategória, mint a kellesz, mert a kellesz általában dialektikus-jelenség és _más dialektikus-jelenségekkel együtt jelenik meg_. A nákolás ehhez képest inkább szociolektikus jelenség, azaz nem területhez kötődik, és Magyarországon többnyire az iskolázatlanabbak élnek vele, olyanok is, akik egyébként _nem dialektusban beszélnek_. Nákol például a piktor unokaöcsém, ugyanakkor egyetlen tolmácskollégám sem nákol soha.


 
Számomra édekes információ. Errefelé manapság használatos mind a két változat, itt nem figyeltem meg az említett szociolektikus aspektust. Érdekelne viszont, hogy melyik forma az eredetibb illetve régibb ezekben az esetekben.


----------



## veracity

A nákolást én nem merném olyan erősen kötni általános műveltséghez vagy képzettséghez, végzettséghez. Vannak olyan egyetemi végzettségű ismerőseim akik nákolnak.

Én is hajlok arra, hogy ez a műveletlenség jele. Az én szüleim segédmunkások és magam is nákoltam sokáig, mert a rokonságomban mindenki úgy beszélt és az iskolatársaim is. Ez volt a természetes.

Egy teljesen más környezetben aztán néhány megalázó szituációt követően a középiskolában gyorsan váltottam, nem okozott nagy nehézséget. Nem igazán érzem kulturális kérdésnek, inkább tájnyelvi formának.

Kicsit butább lesz tőle a nyelv, az egyértelműség romlik. Tudn(á)k egy példát mondani, de azt ők is tudnák, ha megtanulták volna. Ám nem emlékszem egyetlen esetre sem gyerekkoromból, amikor a náknak értelemzavaró hatása lett volna. A szituációból mindig egyértelmű, hogy mit akarunk mondani.

Inkább a magánhangzó hasonulás, vagy illeszkedés (nem vagyok nyelvész) lehet a magyarázat. Tudnák, látnák, várnák. Könnyebb kimondani (nekem). De sose mondtam úgy, hogy mennák, ennák. Mély hanghoz mély hang járuljon. Ez mint általános igény, benne van a magyar nyelvben.

Feláldozzuk-e az egyértelműséget a kellemesebben illeszkedő magánhangzók miatt? 

Ha valaki sokat olvas, akkor szükségképpen hozzászokik a nékhez és nem szívesen használja a nákot. 

Én nem tudok dönteni, mind a kettő verzió szimpatikus. Ahogy gyorsul a kommunikáció úgy lesz egyre egységesebb a nyelv és visszaszorulnak a tájszólások. A jövő a néké!


----------



## francisgranada

veracity said:


> A nákolást én nem merném olyan erősen kötni általános műveltséghez vagy képzettséghez, végzettséghez. Vannak olyan egyetemi végzettségű ismerőseim akik nákolnak.


 
Egyetértek, nálam is ez a helyzet.



> ... Az én szüleim segédmunkások és magam is nákoltam sokáig, mert a rokonságomban mindenki úgy beszélt és az iskolatársaim is. Ez volt a természetes...


 
Az én szüleim iskolázottak voltak, édesapám ügyvéd volt. Nem emlékszem pontosan, hogy nákoltak-e, mert már régen volt ... De valószínüleg igen, mert különben én miért nákol*nák* reggeltől estig? 



> Egy teljesen más környezetben aztán néhány megalázó szituációt követően a középiskolában gyorsan váltottam, nem okozott nagy nehézséget. Nem igazán érzem kulturális kérdésnek, inkább tájnyelvi formának.


 
Én nem magyarul végeztem az iskoláimat, viszont vannak magyar iskolát végzett ismerőseim, akik nákolnak (majd alkalom adtán pontosabban megfigyelem ) 



> ... Ám nem emlékszem egyetlen esetre sem gyerekkoromból, amikor a náknak értelemzavaró hatása lett volna. A szituációból mindig egyértelmű, hogy mit akarunk mondani.


 
Én sem emlékszem ilyenre. Viszont ha az egyértelműség volna a legfőbb kritérium, akkor ten*ná*k-ot kéne mondani ten*nék* helyett, úgyhogy a "nékelés" csak félmegoldás ...



> ... a magánhangzó hasonulás, vagy illeszkedés (nem vagyok nyelvész) lehet a magyarázat. Tudnák, látnák, várnák. Könnyebb kimondani (nekem). De sose mondtam úgy, hogy mennák, ennák. Mély hanghoz mély hang járuljon. Ez mint általános igény, benne van a magyar nyelvben.


 
Igen, ezért is érdekelne hogy melyik forma a régibb, tekintettel arra hogy tényleg nem csak egy szűk földrajzi területhez kapcsolódik ez a jelenség. Megnéztem egy (magyarul írt) francia nyevltankönyvet 1907-ből: egyértelmüen nem nákol _(csinál*nék,* kap*nék ...*)._



> Ha valaki sokat olvas, akkor szükségképpen hozzászokik a nékhez és nem szívesen használja a nákot.


 
Szerintem nem biztos. Én (valamikor) elég sokat olvastam, gyerekkoromban kizárólag magyarul, és ez igaz lehet másokra nézve is. Úgy érzem, hogy a beszélt nyelv nem feltétlenül függ össze az olvasott nyelvvel, az ember úgymond spontán "átvált". Pl. olvasott ember is beszélhet nyelvjárással. Vagy Csehszlovákiában, teljesen természetesen és napi szinten olvastunk csehül, de szlovákul beszéltünk (tudom, hogy nem ugyanaz az eset, de lélektanilag hasonló ...)



> ... Ahogy gyorsul a kommunikáció úgy lesz egyre egységesebb a nyelv és visszaszorulnak a tájszólások. A jövő a néké!


 
Igaz. Éljen a nék !


----------



## Tronn

Kíváncsi volnék, erre gondolt-e a költő, mikor ezt slam-elte:

"Pest,hogy rég Pesten lakok,
s nem lettem pesti mégsem.

Egy rag, mi rossz helyen csüng.
Egy képző, miből jel lett."
(AkPh - Budepesmód)


----------



## Akitlosz

francisgranada said:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Egy korábbi topikban felmerült a -nák/-nék rag használata feltételes módban, 1. személyben. Gondolom, a téma mások számára is érdekes lehet.
> 
> A kérdés az, hogy t.i. helyes-e mind a két forma egyes esetekben mit pl. _mondanák/mondanék_, _írnák/írnék_ ... és hogy nyelvjárási változatokról van-e e szó?



Ha a laknám / vetném alakok helyesek feltételes módban egyes szám első személyben, márpedig helyesek, senki nem mond olyat, hogy futném, akkor miért ne lenne ugyanígy helyes a laknák / vetnék is? Magánhangzó illeszkedés van a magyar nyelvben vagy mifene. Éppen az erős magánhangzó illeszkedés miatt tűnik reménytelen próbálkozásnak a nák alak eltüntetése és nékre cserélése mély hangrendű igéknél is. Bár természetesen van olyan beszélő réteg, akiknek a vegyes hangrendű beszéd a természetesebb lásd még pl. onnan vs. onnét esete, de miért is kellene felülről megmondva egy bizonyos nyelvjárást, nyelvhasználatot kötelezővé tenni és csesztetni a másképpen beszélőket?

Magyarországon jellemző, hogy néha egyes befolyásos alakok kitalálják, hogy mi a helyes - bár sokszor tévesen - és azt terjesztik, akár tananyag szinten is, és megbélyegzik azokat, akik nem úgy beszélnek.

Például az "el van vetve" formulák üldözése volt egy időben divat, mert tévesen germanizmusnak értékelték.

Vagy másik az ikes igékkel való hülyéskedés, az eszek, iszok alakok támadása, holott éppen az ikes  igézők nem képesek felfogni az alanyi és a tárgyas igeragozás közötti különbséget és összekeverik a kettőt.

Vágom az almát, eszem az almát, vágok egy almát, eszek egy almát.

"eszem egy almát" alak, amit erőltetnek az ikes igézők, teljesen magyartalannak tűnik számomra, olyannak mintha a beszélő képtelen lenne megérteni és megtanulni a különbéget az alanyi és a tárgyas (határozott/határozatlan) igeragozás között.

---

Szoktak olyan érvvel jönni, hogy pl. a futnák alak az többes szám harmadik személyű és ezért keverhető.

Nem keverhető egyáltalán, mert ha én futnák, akkor ők futnának, ha viszont ők futnák, akkor én futnám.

Tehát egyértelmű és nincs keveredés. alanyi és tárgyas igeragozás jó dolog, csak nem kell összekeverni, sem összekeverni akarni az alakokat.


----------



## Akitlosz

A nékelés és sok egyéb erőltetett nyelvtani álszabálynak való megfelelési kényszer pedig műveltség mellett igen erős megfelelni akarást a megbélyegzéstől való félelmet árul el.

Ha az ember nem úgy beszél, ahogy szerinte helyes, hanem úgy, ahogy azt valaki ismeretlen nagy hatalmú nyelvész megmondóemberek elvárják tőle, akkor ugyan nem biztos az a biztos, hogy helyesen beszéli az anyanyelvét, hanem csupán az, hogy meg akar felelni bizonyos divatirányzatnak.

A nyelv nem úgy működik, hogy pár tudor összeül és eldöntik, hogy hogyan helyes beszélni, és aki hajlandó követni őket ő a művelt, aki meg nem ő a műveletlen paraszt.

No és mi van azokkal, akik ismerik ezeket a véleményeket, de nem értenek egyet velük, azért mert az anyanyelvi magyar nyelvérzékük tiltakozik?

Nem értem miért lenne jó, ha eltűnnének a tájszólások, ha egy egyformán lesilányított nyelvet beszélne minden magyar.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> "Magyarországon jellemző, hogy néha egyes befolyásos alakok kitalálják, hogy mi a helyes - bár sokszor tévesen - és azt terjesztik, akár tananyag szinten is, és megbélyegzik azokat, akik nem úgy beszélnek."



Ne ostorozzuk magunkat. Ez nem csak Magyarországon jellemző. Az összes olyan nemzetállamban is, ahol a nemzetté válás folyamatában a politikai hatalom a nemzeti nyelv egységesítését politikai eszközként használta fel, és erre a célra akár akadémiát is alapított (pl. Spanyolország vagy Franciaország, ahol kifejezetten tiltották a katalán vagy a breton használatát is).

Másrészt ahol nincs akadémia (pl. Angliában), ott se feltétlenül jobb a helyzet. Angliában ennél sokkal durvább nyelvi alapú kasztrendszer áll fenn (lásd: _U and non-U English_).



Akitlosz said:


> "Például az "el van vetve" formulák üldözése volt egy időben divat, mert tévesen germanizmusnak értékelték."



A "nyelvművelő" babonákról Nádasdy sokszor írt élvezetesen. 

*A.*


----------



## Akitlosz

*Moderátori megjegyzés
Két téma egyesült, a második ezzel a hozzászólással indult.

Hogyan ragozunk, hogyan ragozzunk ëgyes szám első szëmélyben határozatlan fëltételës módban?*

Nák/nék vagy mindig csak nék?

Az uralkodó dogma szërint csak ez utóbbi a helyës és a nákolás műveletlenségët tükröz, ahogy itt is olvastam az imént az ëgyik hozzászólótól.

Valóban így van?

A magyar nyelv ëgyik alapvető jellegzetëssége a magánhangzó harmónia,  a hangrëndi illeszkëdés. Tëhát a kettő vagy több alakú toldalékoknál a  hangrënd szërint illeszkëdő vërziót választjuk általában, a pontosan mëghatározott kivétel szavaktól (férfi, dërék, ír, fing, sír, rí, pír, cél, héj, stb.) eltekintve.

Tëhát  ha të futnál és véletlenül sëm të futnél, akkor ëgyértelműnek tűnik, hogy én futnák,  és nëm futnék. Persze könnyű lëhet a mëg nëm értést és az érvek hiányát a más  állásponton lévők műveletlennek minősítgetésével leplezni.

Ëgyetlen  érvszërű valamit szoktam hallani csupán, mégpedig azt, hogy az én futnák alak állítólag  összekeverhető az ők futnák alakkal. Ez persze hamis érv, mégpedig kettő okból is.
1. Az *ők* fut*nák a* kört határozott igeragozás, míg az *én* fut*nák ëgy* kört határozatlan igeragozás, tëhát sëmmiféleképpen nëm összekeverhető.
2.  Az előbbi érvet bizonyítja az is, hogy a még ezt az álérvet fëlhozók sëm  keverik össze ugyanezt a ragozást magas hangrëndű szavaknál.
*Ők* ültet*nék a* fát, *én* ültet*nék ëg*y fát. Sënki sëm keveri össze ezëket.

Teljesen ugyanaz a kaptafa. Ha magas hangrendű szavaknál rëndben van így, akkor a mély hangrëndűeknél ugyan miért në lënne?

Így  van ez, ha valakik mëgalapozatlan szabályokat találnak ki, amelyeket rá  akarnak erőszakolni a nyelvet beszélőkre, s aki nëm követi a példájukat  - normának nëm mondanám ëgyszërűen műveletlennek minősíttetik?  Vagy talán a mondaném lënne a  helyës?

Ugyë nëm? További érv tëhát a hangrëndi illeszkëdés mellett, hogy a határozott fëltételës módú igeragozásban is ugyanúgy létëzik ëgyes szám első szëmélyben is, mint az összes többiben.
én fut*nám a*
të fut*nád a*
stb.

Miért is këll, miért is kéne, miért is këllene erőszakot tënni a jól bevált hangrëndi illeszkëdésën?
Mi haszna a kötelező nékëlésnek?

Melyik az a szabály, amelyik értelmében sérülnie këll, sérülnie kéne, sérülnie këllene a magánhangzó harmóniának határozatlan fëltételës módban ëgyes szám első szëmélyben?

Szërintetëk?


----------



## Ateesh6800

Kedves Akitlosz!

Attól függ, hogy személy szerint Te milyen nyelvjárásban és szociolektusban óhajtasz beszélni/írni. Pontosan tudod, hogy miről beszélek, úgyhogy nem fogom kifejteni a részleteket.

A továbbiakban lásd *Nádasdy Ádám* nyelvész írásait, pl.:

"Én *futnák*, én *kaphatnák*, én *szólnák*'' (,,futnék, kaphatnék, szólnék''  helyett). Gyermekeinket, tanítványainkat sürgősen leszoktatjuk róla, de  nem kioktató módon, ugyanis semmi logika nincs mögötte. *Egyszerű  illemszabály*, mint hogy nem szabad vakaródzni. A -_nék_-es alakok * rendhagyóak*, hiszen sértik a magyar nyelv egyik általános szabályát, a  magánhangzó-harmóniát (illeszkedést). A művelt nyelvhasználat részéről _action gratuite_ ez a ,,nékelés''."

Nádasdy persze a _művelt nyelvhasználatról_  beszél, nem a falusi kocsmapult melletti beszélgetésről (amely pl. az  én szememben izgalmasabb, mint a művelt nyelvhasználat; nem véletlen,  hogy a szlenget kutatom évek óta és nem Arany Jánost). Magyarán: *a világ semmi kincséért se nékelj, ha nincs kedved csatlakozni a nűvelt nyelvhasználatra háklis rétegekhez*.

Ugyanakkor a nyelv leírásakor megfogalmazott szabályok (pl. a *magánhangzó-harmónia* szabálya, amelyet egyébként így, _kötőjellel_ írnak a művelt nyelvhasználók)  a legtöbb esetben nem abszolút értékűek, és szinte mindig vannak  kivételek (rendhagyó esetek). Ha fogunk egy szabályt és azt rá akarjuk  erőltetni a kivételekre is, az ugyanúgy a nyelv *szegényedéséhez*  vezet, mint ha egy többségi nyelvhasználati jelenséget normatívan rá  akarunk erőltetni azokra is, akik inkább a kisebbség körében dívó nyelvi  normához óhajtanak alkalmazkodni. (Nádasdy pont ezért tesz különbséget logika és illemszabály között.)

Egyébként a magánhangzó-harmónia alól nem csak a *"futnék"* jelent kivételt; erről is bőven ír Nádasdy. Guglizd meg "Bizalmas diszharmónia" című cikkét a neten.

PS:  Dogmái a katolikus egyháznak vannak. A művelt nyelvhasználat ugyanúgy  szociolingvisztikai jelenség, mint a nákolás. Kétségtelen, hogy a művelt  nyelvhasználók halmaza nagyobb átfedésben van a nyelvi norma  formálására képes szervezetekkel (kiadók, médiumok, stb.), mint pl. a  nákolók halmaza, de ettől még nem kapcsolódik szankcionáló hatalom a művelt nyelvhasználathoz.

Ráadásul senkinek nem esik nehezére úgy megtanulni a művelt nyelvhasználatot, hogy egyúttal megőrizze az otthonról hozott dialektusát; én is váltok a kettő között.

Utolsó kérdésedre válaszolva:

*"Melyik az a szabály, amelyik értelmében sérülnie këll, sérülnie kéne,  sérülnie këllene a magánhangzó harmóniának (sic!) határozatlan fëltételës  módban ëgyes szám első szëmélyben?"*

A _deskriptív_ szabály a következő: a művelt nyelvhasználók nyelvhasználatában az E/1 tárgyatlan feltételes rag egyalakú ("-nék"), azaz kivétel a magánhangzó-illeszkedés alól.

Ez _nem mond ellent_ a magánhangzó-illeszkedés _jellegzetességének_, az ugyanis (lásd Nádasdy írását) nem _szabály_ a magyar nyelvben, hanem uráli _jellegzetesség_, és bőven van alóla kivétel szótövön belül is. A *zsaru* a szlengben *zsernyák* és nem **zsarnyák*. Márpedig a nem nákoló műveltek is *zsernyákot* mondanak és nem zsarnyákot.

*A.*


----------



## Ateesh6800

A magánhangzó-illeszkedés szabálya más tekintetben sem abszolút. A *"híddal"* alak (és számos társa) _a nyelvtörténeti hagyomány_ miatt maradt így. Sérti a magánhangzó-illeszkedés "szabályát", mert ha *"vízzel"*, akkor *"híddel"* -- a két *"í"* kiejtése között a köznyelvben semmilyen különbség nincs.

Azaz:

-- a magánhangzó-illeszkedés a magyar nyelvre alapvetően jellemző uráli _jellegzetesség_, amely nem jellemzi az indoeurópai nyelveket
-- ugyanakkor történeti léptékben a magyar nyelv hangzókészlete is _folyamatosan változik_, amely létrehozott egy sor olyan alakor (pl. *híddal*, stb.), amelyek _korábbi_ ejtésükben még megfeleltek ezen uráli jellegzetességnek, ma azonban már nem felelnek meg neki, _mégsem kampányol senki azért, hogy mondjuk azt, hogy *"híddel"*_;
-- a magánhangzó-illeszkedés szabálya sérül a bizalmas nyelvhasználatban is, amely a nyelv szerves része (lásd a fenn hivatkozott Nádasdy-cikket), pl. *"rejszol"* és nem *"rejszel"*;
-- ennek fényében a feltételes *-nék* rag _egyalakúsága_ nem az egyetlen kivétel a magyar nyelv alapvető hangrendisége, illetve a magánhangzó-illeszkedés jellegzetssége alól, hanem cask egy a legalább háromból;
-- ha probléma, hogy a *-nék* egyalakú, akkor miért nem probléma, hogy a -val, -vel kétalakú, a -hoz, -hez, -höz pedig háromalakú? Akitlosz erőltetett logikai szabálygeneralizása alapján állva nyugodtan lehetne kampányolni, hogy legyen *-nák, -nék, -nők; -val, -vel, -völ; -hoz, -hez, höz;*
-- a *-nák* feltételes rag dialektikusan és szociolektikusan létezik; _jellemzően_ azokon a tájakon/rétegekben erősebb, ahol alacsonyabb az iskolázottság szintje, erősebben él a dialektus, és/vagy a magyar nyelv kisebbségi nyelv.

Minden más nyelvben létezik a nyelv rétegzettsége műveltségi szint, illetőleg a kulturális központtól való távolság szerinti rétegződés. Kár ezt militarizálni és úgy feltüntetni, mintha a nékelők rettegésben tartanák a nákolókat.

Ha valaki _műveletlenség_ miatt nákol, az nem csak a nákolásából derül ki, hanem abból is, hogy nem érti, amit bonyolultabb témákban mondanak neki.
Ha valaki _szándékosan, nyelvjárását őrizve_ nákol, az kiderül abból, hogy nyelvjárásának _más elemeit is őrzi_, de egyébként láthatóan _nem műveletlen_.
Ha valaki _szándékosan, nyelvreformista kampánymeggyőződésből_ nákol, akkor is kiderül, hogy nem műveletlen, mert a műveletlen emberek csak használják a nyelvet és nem reflektálnak saját nyelvhasználatukra.

Szóval nem értem, hogy pontosan miben áll a nékelő, művelt nyelvhasználó többség Akitlosz által többhelyütt említett nyelvi terrorja, meg a stigmától való félelem miatti kényszeres szabálykövetés (miközben a magánhangzó-illeszkedés szabályának abszolutizálása is ugyanilyen kényszeres szabálykövetés, csak éppen árral szemben és némi militáns éllel).

*A.*


----------



## Akitlosz

1. Az itteni emberek véleményére vagyok kíváncsi, nem jelen nem lévőkére.
Azaz Nádasdy véleménye is csak egy vélemény, nem szentírás, nem szabály, s nem vele beszélgetünk hanem egymással.

2. Az "illemszabály" meg a nyelvtani szabály az messze nem ugyanaz, nem ugyanaz a szint. A magánhangzó harmónia nyelvtani szabály, szemben egy "illemszabállyal", amit senki nem tud megmagyarázni, hogy miért is szabály, azt meg főleg nem, hogy mitől is magasabb rendű szabály mint a hangrendi illeszkedés.

3. Nem tartozik ide eh*hez a* támá*hoz*, de az írásbeli kötőjelezés semmiféle információt nem nyújt, nem tartalmaz. A magyar helyesírás leghaszontalanabb szabályai között van. Más népek egybeírják, ami egybe tartozik és külön, ami külön tartozik. Semmiféle értelmes határ nincs a hat és a hét szótagú szavak között. De ez csak egy vélemény, ahogyan másokéi is csak az.

Amúgy nem kevesen például semmilyen ékezetes betűt nem használnak írásukban, te meg a kötőjelekért aggódsz. Egészen vicces, illetve csak ennyi érved van, többet nem tudsz. 

Annyiban tartozik csak ide, hogy nem biztos, hogy aki nem követi a szabályokat az műveletlen hülye, lehet csak nem ért egyek velük, s ezek a szabályok csak ajánlások, nem kötelező érvényűek kivégzés terhe mellett.

*4. "*Ha fogunk egy szabályt és azt rá akarjuk  erőltetni a kivételekre is, az ugyanúgy a nyelv szegényedéséhez  vezet*,*"

Jelen esetben nem. Attól függ. A több alak választékosabbá, bővebbé teszi a nyelvet. Gazdagítja és nem szegényíti. Éppen egyes igealakok -pl. én innák, én szok - eltüntetését akarni szegényíti a nyelvet, mert hiányossá válik tőle az igeragozás, illetve rombolja  magánhangzó harmóniát. Pedig bizony van mély alakú párja is  -nék ragnak, mégpedig a -nák.

Szóval ez a kivétel vs. rendhagyóság gazdagítja vagy szegényíti a nyelvet egyáltalán nem egyértelmű. Esete válogatja. Jelen esetben inkább szegényíti. A magánhangzó harmónia sokkal szebb és fontosabb vívmány, - szerintem - mint ilyen "illemszabályt" kitalálni, csak azért, hogy a be nem tartóit le lehessen műveletlenezni. Pontosan ugyanezt érzem "ikes ragozás" erőltetésénél is. Hiába erőltetik ezeket már több mint száz éve, mégsem igazán vernek gyökeret. Akik használják jobbára csak azért, mert így tanították nekik az iskolában és műveltnek akarnak tűnni, ellenben műveletlennek nem, de ők is érzik, hogy azért nem kerek a történet, és a nyelvérzékük sokszor nekik is lázad kicsit.

5. "A _deskriptív_ szabály a következő: a művelt nyelvhasználók nyelvhasználatában"

Milyen szabály az, ami nem az egész nyelvre, hanem csupán a nyelvhasználók egy csoportjára vonatkozik? Egészen biztosan nem nyelvtani szabály. A nyelvtani szabályok ugyan nem tesznek különbséget a beszélők műveltsége szerint.


6. "nem _szabály_ a magyar nyelvben, hanem uráli _jellegzetesség_,"

A magyar nyelv alapvető jellegzetessége, amelyeket pontos szabályok, szabályszerűségek írnak le, s amelyeket egyesek felül akarnak írni, csak, hogy a be nem tartóit leműveletlenezhessék.

7. "A *zsaru* a szlengben *zsernyák* és nem **zsarnyák*. Márpedig a nem nákoló műveltek is *zsernyákot* mondanak és nem zsarnyákot."

S ebben hol a ragozás? Sehol. Valamit nagyon nem érthetsz a magánhangzó harmóniából. Az a toldalékolásra vonatkozik. A magyar nyelvben is vannak vegyes hangrendű szavak, tömegével, semmi gond sincs velük. S szabadon lehet lépezni újabbakat, többet is. Ez eddig a leggyengébb _érv_ tőled.

*A hangrendi illeszkedés nem a szótövekre, hanem a toldalékolásra vonatkozik!*

Lásd zsaru*hoz*, vs. zsernyák*hoz*.

Jé, ugyanaz!


----------



## Akitlosz

1. "ha probléma, hogy a *-nék* egyalakú,"

*De nem egy alakú!*

lásd (ők) en*nék*, vs. (ők) in*nák*.

Éppen ez a lényeg, hogy *a -nák -nék két alakú toldalék*, mégis csak egyiket akarják használtatni egyesek.
Miért?
Azért, mert van egy olyan magyar nyelvváltozat, amelyik imád a szavak végére, mindegyikre, csak éket pakolni, figyelmen kívül hagyva a magánhangzó harmóniát. 

Lásd pl. szíveskedjen helyett szíveskedjék, méltóztasson helyett méltóztassék, egyen helyett egyék, igyon helyett igyék stb.

De mint itt, ebben is látszik létezik másféle magyar nyelvváltozat is, nem általános.

Amúgy ez a köznyelviség hátránya, ha egységesíteni akarnak egy nyelvet, akkor abból sok változat, variáció kimarad, és elveszhet. Mindez ugyan nem gazdagítja, hanem szegényíti a nyelvet szerény véleményem szerint.

2. Az i-k csak látszólag sérthetik egyesek szemében a magánhangzó harmóniát. Valójában nem kivételek, hanem valószínűleg csupán kétféle i létezett a magyar nyelvben. Ez a _kivételezés_ a mély i magánhangzó nyoma. A magyar nyelvben az i tehát nem egyértelműen számít magas hangrendűnek, sokszor mélynek számít kötelezően és egyértelműen.

Mély i-t szintén könnyű ejteni. Csupáncsak jól ki kell nyitni a szájat, mintha á-t akarnánk ejteni, aztán i-t ejtünk. Ez az i így mély lesz. Minél inkább nyitva a száj, annál mélyebb az i, minél kevésbé annál magasabb.
A török nyelvben is van ilyen i, és az orosz jeri is hasonlít rá.

Az lehet, hogy a mai köznyelvben már semmilyen különbség sincs az i-k között - érdekes, valakik éppen ugyanezt akarják bemagyarázni az ly és a j, meg az ë és az e eseteiben is - de ettől még mégis majdnem mindenki tudja, érzi, hogy hol, melyik szóban volt mély i, és így mély toldalékot kell hozzátenni.

Azaz éppen a magánhangzó illeszkedés szabály nem változott meg, és éppen amiatt _sérti_ látszólag a toldalékolás a hangrendet. Valójában éppen ezért tűnnek kivételnek, mert nem sérti, hanem csupán egy mára elfeledett magánhangzó emlékét őrzi a toldalékolás, kiejtett beszédben is.

Ahogy egyre több hang akaródzik eltűnni a magyar nyelvből, úgy lesz egyre nehezebb megérteni a nyelvtani szabályokat, szabályszerűségeket, hangrendi illeszkedést.
Például kettő különböző rag összemosódik, nehezebben érthetővé téve a beszédet, ha eltűnnek a különböző magánhangzók, nem mindegy, hogy mentek (ti) vagy mentek (ők). Nem mindenkinek egyértelmű, hogy a -tëk és a -tek az kettő különböző rag, pedig a -tok és a -tak is az és azt mégis mindenki tudja.

Szóval az -ik tekintetében csak látszólag van ellentmondás, valójában nagyon is ragaszkodik a toldalékolás az eredeti kiejtéshez.
Mivel az ma már nem használt, ezért tűnik kivételnek.
----------
5.  "a *-nák* feltételes rag dialektikusan és szociolektikusan létezik;"

Ez sincs így. Lásd pl. ők in*nák* a sört, ők monda*nák* a beszédet, ők javíta*nák* az autót.
Hamis tehát. Ez is.


----------



## Ateesh6800

(1) A bejegyzésed _off topic_, mert az egyes szám első személyű tárgyatlan feltételes ragról beszélünk az eredeti kérdés alapján, nem pedig a többes szám harmadik személyű tárgyas feltételes ragról. A kettő nem ugyanannak a ragnak a két alakjja, hanem két külön paradigmáé (számban sem egyeznek, személyben sem, és szemléletben sem, ti. tárgyas/tárgyatlan).


Üdvözöl:

*A.*


----------



## Akitlosz

Ezért is hamis az az érv, hogy összekeverhetőek pl. a(z ők) futnák és a(z én) futnák alakok.

Nem keverhetőek össze semmiképpen, pontosan ugyanazért nem, amiért a(z én) szerelnék és a(z ők) szerelnék sem keverhetőek össze.

Nyelvtani szabályt nem tudtál hozni, csak "illemszabályt", ami hát ... eléggé fentről erőltetett szóhasználat a "műveltek" részéről hasonlóan, ahogyan eszem alak kizárólagossá tételét akarni az eszek helyett is.

Miért jó az egyes szám első személyű igealakokat szándékosan ritkítani akarni azt nem tudom.

Semmi speciális nincs egyes szám első személyben, ami miatt ne ugyanolyan elvek és szabályok alapján kellene ragozni, mint az összes többiben.

Ezt jelzi, hogy a magyarban még felszólító mód is van egyes szám első személyben ugyanúgy, mint az összes többiben.
Ha valakit egészen biztosan fel tud szólítani az ember cselekvésre, akkor az saját maga.

A hangrendi illeszkedés és a határozott meg a határozatlan igeragozás, viszont szabály a magyarban.
Mégpedig értékes, megőrzendő szabály, szerintem, ezért nem tetszenek nekem ezek a csonkítási kísérletek.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Véleményekre nem nagyon reagálok; _tényekre_ inkább.

Nádasdyt nem azért idéztem, mert a _véleménye_ számít, hanem mert egy kosár _nyelvészeti adatot_ tartalmaz a cikke, amelyek igazolják, hogy *a magyar nyelvben a magánhangzó-illeszkedés szabálya nem mindenható*.



Akitlosz said:


> Valamit nagyon  nem érthetsz a magánhangzó harmóniából. Az a toldalékolásra vonatkozik.


Pontosan így van. A magánhangzó-harmónia a toldalékolásra vonatkozik.
A *rejszol*-ban az *"l"* _toldalék_, nevezetesen képző, a magas hangrendű szótőhöz képest mély hangrendű kötőhanggal.
A *moslék* szóban a *-lék* toldalék, a *mos* igéhez jön hozzá, és nincs *-lák* párja (**moslák*). Az *alvadék* _toldalékolt_ szó, az *alvad* ige *-ék* képzővel; nincs **alvadák*.
A *zsernyák*-ban a *-nyák* _toldalék_, nevezetesen _képző_, a magas hangrendű szótőhöz képest mély hangrendű kötőhanggal.
Mégis jó lenne, ha elolvasnád Nádasdy cikkét. Kiderülne, hogy _a magánhangzó-harmónia nem abszolút érvényű._ Bőven vannak kivételek.



Akitlosz said:


> A  magyar nyelvben is vannak vegyes hangrendű szavak, tömegével, semmi  gond sincs velük. S szabadon lehet lépezni újabbakat, többet is.


Akkor most gondold át, mit írtál:
(1) A magánhangzó-illeszkedés a _toldalékolásra_ vonatkozó szabály; a toldalék lehet rag, jel, _képző_.
(2) _Szabadon_ lehet _képezni_ új _vegyes _hangrendű szavakat.

Akkor most melyik? Ha szabadon lehetne képezni új vegyes hangrendű szavakat, az azt jelentené, hogy a magánhangzó-illeszkedés szabálya nem korlátozza a szóképzést, és akkor nekem lenne igazam. Ha viszont a magánhangzó-illeszkedés szabálya korlátozza a szóképzést, akkor nem lehet szabadon képezni új vegyes hangrendű szavakat, amely esetben ellentmondasz önmagadnak.

A gond az, hogy az említett példák kivétel nélkül _képzett_ szavak, amelyekre a magánhangzó-illeszkedés szabálya _vonatkozna_, ha a magánhangzó-illeszkedés szabálya mindenható és abszolút lenne.

De nem az.

*A.*


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> 5.  "a *-nák* feltételes rag dialektikusan és szociolektikusan létezik;"
> Ez sincs így. Lásd pl. ők in*nák* a sört, ők monda*nák* a beszédet, ők javíta*nák* az autót.
> Hamis tehát. Ez is.



Minthogy a szál csak és kizárólag az *egyes* szám *első* személyű jelen idejű *tárgyatlan* ragozású feltételes ragokról szól (*én nákolnék* szemben azzal, hogy *én *nákolnák*), nem sok vizet zavar, hogy a *többes* szám *harmadik* személyű *tárgyas* feltételes rag speciel kétalakú.

Nem az E/1 jelen tárgyatlan feltételes -nék az egyetlen egyalakú toldalék a magyar nyelvben. _Azaz a magánhangzó-harmónia nem mindenható, abszolút törvény._

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

*Moderátori megjegyzés:
A személyes csatározásnak nincs helye a fórumon, nem segít az sem, ha teljesen követhetetlenné válik mások számára. 
Csakis újabb információt tartalmazó hozzászólásokat kérünk a továbbiakban.*


----------

